# Mein neues Projekt



## hasn3 (20. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

es ist nun so weit, das Loch ist fertig und ich beginne mit dem spaßigeren Teil, der Anlage des Teiches. Eine Woche buddeln, und 20 ltr. Schweiß später sind die Vorbereitungen nun fertig. Ich bin einfach mal naiv an die Sache rangegangen und hab losgebuddelt, mal schauen, was man nun daraus machen kann. Die Fehler werde ich schon früh genug zu spüren bekommen.

Den Anfang hat es auf einem Wanderausflug im Wallis genommen, auf dem wir entschieden haben, haben, daß unser Garten zu einer Berglandschaft werden soll - leichtsinnigerweise hab ich dann großspurig den Entschluß getroffen, daß ein Berggarten logischerweise auch einen Bergteich benötigt. Nun hab ich den Salat und die Arbeit......

Aber nun ist der schwerste Teil (hoffentlch) erledigt. Ausgehoben und terrassiert ist jetzt und der Spaß mit der Folie kommt näher. Hierzu hab ich auch schon eine Frage im Forum gestellt, schaut doch mal rein und gebt Euren Kommentar dazu, jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn sie nur aus Rat und nicht aus Tat besteht.

Mehr dann später, ich werde über den Stand der Dinge weiter vermelden.

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

hallo Hans-Carsten,

:willkommen im forum​
das teichloch schaut schon mal gut aus.

wird dein teich mit oder ohne fisch sein, wenn mit dann wirst du einen filter brauchen. selbstbau anleitungen findest zuhauf in der Eigenbau-Technik 

da deine folie noch nicht da ist kannst du noch über bodenablauf & co nachdenken, noch kann man da was machen aber wenn erst mal wasser drinne ist dann wird es 

ich denk auf den 1 liter schweiß mehr kommt es dann auch nicht drauf an oder


----------



## hasn3 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Mitch, danke für die schnelle Antwort, nein es sollen keine Fische in den Teich, oder vielleicht ein paar __ Stichlinge. Ich möchte eben keinen großen Aufwand auf Seiten der Filtertechnik generieren, daher die Entscheidung. Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis. Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Kurt (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Hans-Carsten,

Servus in der Gemeinde der Teichfuzzis. 
Zu deinen schon sehr fortgeschrittenen Ausgrabungs-Bildern möchte ich folgendes bemerken:

die Teichform mit Tiefenstufen sehen nach klassischem Modell ganz gut aus - evtl. den tiefsten Bereich noch etwas ausdehnen. 

Nur werde ich nie wirklich verstehen, warum man sich immer noch die Probleme mit den Stufen antut, obwohl genügend Fläche für andere Bauweise vorhanden wäre.  Bei einem 'runder'  modellierten Teichboden können genauso die gewünschten Tiefenzonen erstellt werden und die Folienverlegerei ist viel einfacher - ohne Falten und man sieht dann auch  keine senkrechten Folienflächen mehr.
  Die Folie sollte dann mit entsprechendem Substrat bedeckt werden - teilweise können die Hänge auch nur mit grobem Kiesel oder etwas eckigeren Steinen geschlichtet bedeckt werden.
Vielleicht überlegst du es dir noch.

Wenn rundherum ein Steingarten entstehen  soll achte vor allem auf eine supergute Drainage - sonst wird ungewollt Material in den Teich eingetragen und das mögen wir Teichfuzzis ja nicht.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## hasn3 (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hans-Carsten,
> 
> Servus in der Gemeinde der Teichfuzzis.
> Zu deinen schon sehr fortgeschrittenen Ausgrabungs-Bildern möchte ich folgendes bemerken:
> ...


Hallo Kurt,

danke für den Hinweis, ich hab den Teich so nach verschiedenen Büchern gebuddelt. Ich wollte nicht mit Pflanztaschen arbeiten, da der Platz auf meinem Grundstück begrenzt ist und der Platz einen Böschungswinkel nicht zuläßt, der ein Liegenbleiben von Pflanzsubstrat erlaubt. Ich werd es mir aber nochmal überlegen, ob ich den Tiefwasserbereich noch mal vergrößere (auch wenns wortwörtlich weh tut!!!). Das Photo verfälscht aber ein wenig, der tiefe Bereich ist etwa 2,5 m lang und 1,5 m breit, bei einer Tiefe von etwa 1,5 m.

Der Sinn der Stufung war, drei verschiedene, genau definierte Wasserzonen zu haben, muß ich wohl noch mal überdenken.

Gruß aus Thunstetten, Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				hasn3 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sinn der Stufung war, drei verschiedene, genau definierte Wasserzonen zu haben, muß ich wohl noch mal überdenken.
> 
> Gruß aus Thunstetten, Hans-Carsten



Ich würde die 3 Abstufungen auf jedenfall lassen,...

ggf. von der letzten Stufe etwas flacher,.. 

wird ja kein Koi-Teich und auch kein Schwimmteich,..
ein paar Falten halten auch das Substrat besser  
ich persönlich habe auf den geraden Stufen auch noch Ufermatten ausgelegt,.. (als Schutz und mit Sand als Substrat eingebracht)
Ich habe dieses Jahr aber nur die Pflanzen bei +10cm bis -30cm eingelassen

mfG.


----------



## hasn3 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die 3 Abstufungen auf jedenfall lassen,...
> 
> ggf. von der letzten Stufe etwas flacher,..
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha, vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem flacheren Wasser, werde ich wohl mit einfließen lassen, allerdings dann mit Substrat/Kies. Deine Baustelle sieht ja beeindruckend aus, da krieg ich ja nen richtigen Minderwertigkeitskomplex, ob der Einfachheit meines Projektes. Hast Du wirklich toll geplant. Ich werde wohl in der Tat nur ein paar __ Stichlinge einsetzen, die machen keinen Dreck und sind (angeblich) extrem nett zu beobachten, wegen der Brutpflege etc, sofern sie einem den Gefallen tun und in der Nähe des Ufers brüten......

Folie ist heute bestellt, EPDM mit 1,15 mm sowie einem 500 gr. Vlies, mal sehen, ob ich den Kampf gewinne.


----------



## hasn3 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hi nochmal, was sollte ich für ein Substrat für die Bepflanzung nehmen, ich hatte eigentlich vor, insgesamt Kies einzubringen und nur dort, wo Pflanzen gewünscht sind, partiell eine Planzerde zu benutzen. Ich hab mal nach Teicherde geschaut, :crazy die Preise sind ja extrem. Hat jemand nen Tip, ob man die Erde auch selbst mischen kann und was sie enthalten sollte? Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Dodi (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Hans-Carsten!

An dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen (falls ich Dich noch nicht begrüßt haben sollte).

Nimm bitte von der sogenannten Teicherde Abstand, das ist nur Geldschneiderei und reinstes "Algenfutter".

Ich kann Dir zum Thema Teich-Substrat den folgenden Fachbeitrag empfehlen. Wenn Dir das dort geschriebene nicht langt, nutze bitte mal die Suchfunktion mit "Substrat" oder "Teichsubstrat", da wirst du jede Menge Beiträge finden.

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Teich-Fertigstellung!


----------



## hasn3 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hans-Carsten!
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen (falls ich Dich noch nicht begrüßt haben sollte).
> 
> ...



Hallo Dodi,

vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich hab mich inzwischen im Forum umgesehen und zu dem gleichen Resultet gekommen. Ich denke, ich werde Lehm mit Sand (1/2) mischen und das als Pflanzsubstrat nehmen. Lehm hab ich mehr als genug, genau gesagt mehr als mehr als mehr als genug. Es wird nur eben sehr lange dauern, bis das Wasser klar sein wird, aber ich hab ja Zeit und nur Pflanzen und keine Fische in Planung. 

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo HJ 

du hast es gut,.. ích musste extra "Lehm in Tüten" kaufen,...   
habe aber mehr Sand als Lehm direkt in den Teich gekippt.. vielleicht 10 Eimer a 20kG Sand (bisher)...

Bei mir sind die Hauptpfanzen im abgetrennten Ufergraben (würde ich dir auch empfehlen)
und da habe "normalen" Mutterboden mit Sand drinnen,.. ca. 500 "Liter"..

der Rest der Pflanzen kommt seitlich (nächstes Jahr) in Filtertaschen (ausser dem schon vorhandenem Filterteich)

mfG. Micha (PS: sieht doch schon alles sehr vielversprechend aus   )


----------



## hasn3 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo HJ
> 
> du hast es gut,.. ích musste extra "Lehm in Tüten" kaufen,...
> habe aber mehr Sand als Lehm direkt in den Teich gekippt.. vielleicht 10 Eimer a 20kG Sand (bisher)...
> ...



Hallo Micha, wie mans nimmt.... hast Du mal versucht, in Lehm zu graben???? Abstechen, Wegwerfen und Wundern, daß der Spaten 15 Kg wiegt, wenn man weitergraben will - ES KLEBT DER GANZE SCH.... IMMER NOCH AM BLATT!!!!!! Also mit dem Fuß abstreifen und Stück für Stück aus dem /&")&$%& Loch befördern und das Spaten für Spaten  Dann regnets...  Kannst Dir bildhaft vorstellen was passiert????!!!!! Du stehst drei Tage lang bis zu den Knien im Wasser, dann auf glitschiger Schmierseife, die sich nicht mehr bewegen läßt (siehe oben)


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				hasn3 schrieb:
			
		

> - ES KLEBT DER GANZE SCH.... IMMER NOCH AM BLATT!!!!!! Also mit dem Fuß abstreifen und Stück )



 ... kann Dir nur zustimmen... aber was Du vergessen hast: dann klebts am Fuß und du hast 15 kilo schwere Schuhe aus Lehm ! 

Wolf


----------



## hasn3 (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann Dir nur zustimmen... aber was Du vergessen hast: dann klebts am Fuß und du hast 15 kilo schwere Schuhe aus Lehm !
> 
> Wolf



Na dann scheintst du ja auch nicht gerade nur mit Humus im Garten gesegnet zu sein. Sehen wirs Positiv, Böschungswinkel von 90° sind bei echtem Lehm kein Problem


----------



## hasn3 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Gemeinde, es war am Wochenende wieder mal Zeit, ein paar Stunden zu investieren. Das Gelände ist nun fast vollständig nivelliert, nur dort nicht, wo noch eine Holzterrasse in Form eines Steges gebaut wird. Man sieht nicht viel, allerdings waren wieder mal etwa 5 m³ Erde zu bewegen, nur mit Schaufel und Spaten.....  

Aber nun wirds. Als nächster Schritt kommt nun das Vlies und die Folie rein, dann Wasser marsch.... Wir haben einen Hydranten direkt hinter dem Garten, mal schauen, was man da verhandeln kann, das vereinfacht die Sache jedenfalls. Die kleinen "Pinneken" im Boden sind die Marken, die genau im Wasser sind (waagerecht) um später die Folie richtig ausrichten zu können. Um den Teich werde ich einen kleinen Ufergraben ausheben, um einenoch eine "finnische Rinne zu haben, durch die kein Wasser aufgrund des Dochteffektes verschwinden kann. Es wird so aussehen, daß eine Art Regenrinne um den Teich läuft, die ein paar Zentimeter höher liegt, als der Wasserspiegel und bepflanzt ist. Dadurch kann abgesaugtes Wasser nur die Pflanzen wässern, die dort wachsen. Ich glaube, diese Strategie könnte passen.  

Grüßle Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				hasn3 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird so aussehen, daß eine Art Regenrinne um den Teich läuft, die ein paar Zentimeter höher liegt, als der Wasserspiegel und bepflanzt ist. Dadurch kann abgesaugtes Wasser nur die Pflanzen wässern, die dort wachsen. Ich glaube, diese Strategie könnte passen.



Diese Rinne gibt es nach dem NG Prizip auch,.. der "Damm" zwischen Rinne und Teich wird dabei noch mit der sogenannten Ufermatte ausgelegt.
Sieht super aus, und erzeugt einen "richtigen" Dochteffekt.
=> mit dem Ergebniss,  der Wasserstand in der Rinne ist genau gleich mit dem Teich.

Man sollte nur beachten, dass man auch "Überläufe" einplant,..
wenn die Rinne höher ist als der Teich, läuft bei Starkregen (vom Volumen) wahrscheinlich auch "Brühe" in den Teich.. (nicht gut).

Ich habe einen Überlauf am Teich und einen Überlauf am "Ufergraben" (Rinne).
Lass dir mal den NG Katalog (gratis) kommen, will keine extra Werbung machen, aber das Baumaterial (auch Zubehör) ist gut und sind gute
Ideen mit Abbildungen dabei.
(und sei es nur, dass du die Ufermatte nur kaufst, die "günstigere" ist 60cm breit. ).

mfG.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Hans-Carsten,

hast du auch schön mit der Wasserwaage den Rand ringsrum abewaagt ?

Ich habe meine einzelnen Pflanzenetagen etwas tiefer zum Rand (also nach außen) laufen lassen damit mir später die Steinchen nicht runterfallen ....

Vorallem bei der obersten Kante solltest du überlegen wie du die Folie nachher abdecken willst.

Ich hab als Kapilarsperre noch eine 20cm teife + breite Rinne gebuddelt die dem Zweck der schnellen Versickerung des Regenwassers dient damit kein schmodder in den Teich kommt. Diese hab ich dann mit größerem Kies gefüllt.

Vor dem Foliezerren solltest du dir ein paar steine zurechtlegen damit du dann die gezopgene Folie besser fixieren kannst.


----------



## hasn3 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

wow, das ging ja schnell mit der Antwort.....  

also..... ja, die Pinnekens sind alle mit Wasserwaage eingerichtet, genau gesagt einmal in jede Richtung, bis man mit Wasserwaage rumgehen konnte und egal in welche Richtung auch in gleicher Höhe angekommen ist. eine Schlauchswasserwaage hatte ich leider nicht, in ermangelung von brauchbarem durchsichtigem Schlauchmaterial oder entsprechenden Ansätzen für einen Standardschlauch, aber ich glaube, das ist schon so in Ordnung.

Danke für den Tip mit der Rinne und dem Überlauf, das werde ich entsprechend mit einfließen lassen. Damm also etwa 10 cm höher als Wasserstand, "landseitiger" Damm dann etwa 5 cm über Wasserstand, Grabentiefe etwa 5 cm unter Wasserstand. Richtig verstanden??? Dann kann das Wasser nur bis zum Wasserstand im Graben stehen, läuft aber bei einer Überschwemmungskatastrophe nicht in den Teich....  

Grüßle, Hans-Carsten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

ich denke schon, na dann stell mal wieder ein paar neue Bildchen rein


----------



## hasn3 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke schon, na dann stell mal wieder ein paar neue Bildchen rein



geht los....... erst mal muß der Sand kommen, dann Folie rein und Wasser marsch  

Grüßle Hans-Carsten


----------



## hasn3 (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, nun ist es soweit, das Eckige ist im Runden. So weit so gut, aber der Satz zeigt danz klar das Problem.... Falten.....  man wird eben nicht nur älter, das Problem verfolgt einen auch im Garten, oder besser am Teich. Nun geht also der Kampf los und die Folie verlangt eine Glättung. Sieht aber nach ein paar Stündle schon nicht sooooo schlecht aus    

hier ein paar Bilderchen - war auch mal wieder ne Einmann Aktion - aber immer noch einfacher, als das Monster in den Garten zu schleppen

Foto Foto Foto 

Grüßle, Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

   die Minifalten, gerade auf den unteren Stufen, wirst du nachher wenn Wasser drinnen ist, so garnicht mehr wahrnehmen,..
zumal, wenn man noch 1-2cm Sand auf die Stufen kippt.

Im oberen Bereich sollte man die Folie ja eh abdecken (ich habe selbst die Ufermatten von NG eingesetzt), sodass man von
der Folie eh eigentlich nicht mehr viel sieht..

Denk an die Wasseruhr,.. ist interessant,wenn man nachher genau weiss wieviel m^3 Wasser wirklich rein geht  

mfG.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

am besten du suchst dir eine 2. person die dann oben steht und zieht

du musst die falten *legen* also nicht viele einzelne falten legen sondern die in einer großen falte bündeln und umlegen + mit steinen fixieren

etwas wasser einfüllen hilft, durch das gewicht

-> notier dir deinen wasserstand an deiner wasseruhr bevor du das wasser einlässt, wenn du keine hast kannst du dir eine klatwasseruhr im BM holen (so 12 €) + eingehanft montieren = somit weist du später die tatsächliche füllmenge des teiches (ich glaub nicht das da 30m3 reingehen, eher so 7-10m3)

vor dem füllen solltest du allerdings das substrat (kies ?, gewaschen !) im teich verteilen, macht sich besser als wenn wasser drinn wäre

> die folie die übersteht, erst nächste woche abschnibbeln (nicht zuviel ! - kapillarsperre beachten), die muss sich erst noch in ruhe setzten

ich hoffe mit meinen kurzgefassten tipps geholfen zu haben, hatte leider nicht so viel zeit um ausführlich zu umschreiben ...

Viel Erfolg 

bin mal gespannt wieviel wasser tatsächlich reinpasst

PS: dein filter ist fertig ?


----------



## hasn3 (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

Hallo Freunde, vielen Dank für die Tips.

also..... auf dem Grund wollte ich eigentlich ein Substrat einbringen, das nicht zu viele Nährstoffe enthält, da ich diese ca. 8 m² gerne einigermaßen pflanzenfrei halten wollte. Also hatte ich da an (gewaschenen) Kies gedacht, ich hoffe, da liege ich richtig. bei den beiden Terrassen wollte ich eigentlich Sand mit Lehm (2:1) vermischen und als Pflanzboden nutzen. Dieses Jahr hatte ich eigentlich nur vor, den Teich bis zur ersten Stufe + 10 cm zu füllen, damit die Folie schön anliegt. Im Frühjahr dann wieder ein paar cm. abpumpen und bepflanzen. 

Die Tips für die Falten werde ich dann mal befolgen, mal sehen, ob wir das schaffen. 

Gruß von Hans-Carsten


----------



## hasn3 (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Projekt*

So, nu isses Winter und nach dem Urlaub ist der Teich schon halb vollgelaufen vom Regen und Schnee. Das Einzige was bis zum Frühjahr jetzt bleibt ist abwarten und zuschauen, wieviel Wasser sich noch im Loch sammelt. Das spart zwar Wasser, macht die Sache aber nicht leichter, da noch kein Substrat drinnen ist. hoffentlich steigt der Wasserstand nicht deutlich über die erste Stufe, da ganz nach unten nur gewascherner Kies soll, der ist relativ einfach zu applizieren, auch wenn schon Wasser im Teich ist. 

Von der ersten Stufe an wird der Wasserstand eh nicht mehr so stark steigen, da das Volumen jetzt größer je Projektionsfläche wird, da der Tiefwasserbereich nur etwa 15 bis 20 % ausmacht und die Volle Fläche von etwa 60 m² das Regenwaser gefangen hat.

Schauen wir mal....  

Grüßle, Hans-Carsten


----------

